# Otero Creations: Handmade greeting cards and invitations



## OkAdiza (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello everyone! I'm not very good at self promotion, so I thought I'd try here since people have been so friendly and helpful. This month marked a year for my small handmade greeting card business. As part of the celebration, all cards are 50% off the entire month of April. If you are interested, check out my website: oterocreations.com. Thank you!

*code for 50% off is OCFirstBirthday


----------



## Ciri (Sep 16, 2020)

I just checked out your website. It looks nice! I'm just curious did you build the website yourself? What platform was built in? I'm working on a couple of websites myself in different platforms and wondered how satisfied you are with the platform it was built in?


----------



## Ink (Sep 16, 2020)

I love my card! So cute.thank you


----------



## OkAdiza (Sep 16, 2020)

Ciri said:


> I just checked out your website. It looks nice! I'm just curious did you build the website yourself? What platform was built in? I'm working on a couple of websites myself in different platforms and wondered how satisfied you are with the platform it was built in?


Thanks so much! I’m using Square and so far it’s been ok. I have only been using it about 5 months, so hoping to see how it goes after a year. I feel like there is a decent amount of flexibility to make the site your own, but of course you would need to pay more for more options and perks. I’m on a pretty basic subscription right now. Hope that helps, if not, feel free to PM any questions.


----------



## OkAdiza (Nov 27, 2020)

Hello,
We are having 4 special Black Friday sales throughout today. The first is between 10am-12pm. Use coupon code BlackFriday35 at checkout for 35% off. I will list the 3 remaining sales here throughout the day for anyone interested. www.oterocreations.com
Thanks!


----------



## OkAdiza (Nov 27, 2020)

Sales throughout the day:
12-4pm 25% off with code BlackFriday25
4-8pm 15% off with code BlackFriday15
8pm-12am 5% off with code BlackFriday5

There are some sales on Cyber Monday as well. 
Thanks for looking!


----------

